# Vineyard



## wookiemum (May 26, 2011)

Hi

Anyone know anything about the vineyard compound in NT? I realise it won't give a true HK experience, but am hoping my daughter can ride her bike and play outside in relative safety. Also have a Labrador and feel a garden would be better for him than an apartment. 

Husband will be driving to Shenzen everyday so commute to work seems possible from there. Is it?

Have been told its a 45 min drive to schools on HK island ? 

Any help appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

45 mins will be 65 mins in real time. Seems people around here are very optimistic about the time it takes to get from one place to another but are very pessimistic towards strangers.


----------



## wookiemum (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for that. It did seem a little optimistic with travel times. 

Can I ask what you meant by pessimistic to strangers? 

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I meant that many are not trusting of people on the street , seems many think I want something from them or I am trying to sell them something. Not many say hello or wave to others. JW


----------



## wookiemum (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like most big cities, hope it won't make it too difficult to make contact with people. I was only there for a week and was dashing around schools and properties, which of course people were friendly. 

You obviously have a wealth of experience can I ask you something else. I believe the experience would be improved by learning the language and I'm hearing conflicting views on which is most useful Cantonese or mandarin. I understand from a life long view mandarin has a greater world application but that Cantonese is what I would need to communicate locally? Any views?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes I agree Mandarin will be internationally more useful and maybe more important in the working environment in Hong Kong but most people in Hong Kong will be speaking Cantonese then English and Mandarine would be next in most used.


----------

